# Amethyst gravel



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Has anyone ever used gemstones as gravel before? I came across a UK site that sold amethyst as well as a mixture of gemstones as aquarium gravel and I would very much like to use something like this for when I re-set up my betta's 10 gal NPT. The gravel they sold had no sharp edges and it was a great size for el natural tanks. Even a mix of amethyst and garnet would be good but they don't ship overseas and I don't even want to think of how much that would cost. :shock:

What does everyone think of using this type of gravel in aquariums? Do you think I'll have a difficult time trying to find it?

Thanks.


----------



## zer0zax (Mar 25, 2007)

I haven't ever tried it, but if it is the right size and you know it is inert, why not? check ebay and search for rough amethyst. This should give you good results and it will be a lot cheaper than the jewelers grade stuff.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Most gem stones are forms of quartz, which is what ordinary sand is made of. That tells me that amethyst gravel is likely to be colored quartz particles. On some beaches in California the "sand" is tiny pebbles made up of various gem-like stones, including jadeite. I suspect there are river beaches that have similar "sand", but I don't know of any.


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

I have used a garnet gravel without incident to shrimp. I found it in a rummage sale and it has long since ended up in my garden. Worked fine though.


----------

